# 8 String Set



## swayman (Aug 29, 2009)

Hey Guys,

Finding it stupidly hard to find the right gauges here in Aus. My only option has been combining packs/using bass strings. It's really hard to get the same strings twice.

Does anybody do an 8 string set yet?


----------



## plyta (Aug 29, 2009)

I get my sets combined from single strings and shipped from UK. I use this online shop stringsdirect.co.uk

US folks use juststrings.com.

I know saitenkatalog.de offers many single string gauges of different brands to make 8 string sets as well.

There might be a similar e-shop in Australia.


----------



## hufschmid (Aug 29, 2009)

swayman said:


> Hey Guys,
> Finding it stupidly hard to find the right gauges here in Aus. My only option has been combining packs/using bass strings.



Never use a bass string for an 8 string guitar, they dont have the same magnetical attraction and your low f sharp will sound dead...


----------



## Scarpie (Aug 29, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Never use a bass string for an 8 string guitar, they dont have the same magnetical attraction and your low f sharp will sound dead...



 yes yes yes and yes i couldn't agree more. it's not just a string wrapped in a thicker guages, they serve their purpose and are designed for their designated instrument. i wish i knew how, but it just doesn't work the same. good point patrick


----------



## Paul Secondino (Sep 1, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Never use a bass string for an 8 string guitar, they dont have the same magnetical attraction and your low f sharp will sound dead...



What is best way to make sure when you ask for a low F# string , you aren't getting a bass string


----------



## thewildturkey (Sep 1, 2009)

swayman said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Finding it stupidly hard to find the right gauges here in Aus. My only option has been combining packs/using bass strings. It's really hard to get the same strings twice.
> 
> Does anybody do an 8 string set yet?



No-one makes an 8 set that I've found in aus. For mt extended scale 7 (30inch)
i use a .72 (or .74) for the lowest string, then barritone xl string pack by d'addario.

check out the d'addario site, they have all the gauge packs and single strings avalible on the site, and you can order any combo through any billy hydes.

Usually costs me about 17 bucks for the single and the barri pack. If you order by the 10 (10 singles or 10 packs) you usually get a decent discount.

good luck
dan.


----------



## AeonSolus (Sep 1, 2009)

I live in a third world country, and I have the same issue when buying strings for my seven, and sadly shipping singles or custom packs cost as much as if you ordered 4 or 5 string packs, so yeah, Sad stuff...I'm Forced to use bass strings, Not recommended but if nothing more is possible in moments of need, bass strings are the only way


----------



## djohns74 (Sep 1, 2009)

Paul Secondino said:


> What is best way to make sure when you ask for a low F# string , you aren't getting a bass string


I have to believe that you are referring to shopping at a physical store, in which case, I wish you luck. I don't think many stores even carry guitar strings in the gauges being discussed here, at least not in my experience. I once asked for a single string in the range of .060 or so at a local shop that otherwise seems decent and the guy looked at me like I was nuts.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Sep 1, 2009)

swayman said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Finding it stupidly hard to find the right gauges here in Aus. My only option has been combining packs/using bass strings. It's really hard to get the same strings twice.
> 
> Does anybody do an 8 string set yet?



No company makes 8 string sets yet I'm pretty sure.

Where in Sydney are you man? Because I have talked to Billy Hydes (Parramatta) and Bam Bam Music (Blacktown) and they usually have guitar strings they go up to .80 

Billy Hydes should have some in stock for sure because I know a guy who works there and he has an 8 string so he gets them to order some in 

Best bet is to buy a 6 string set then buy 2 single thick strings


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 1, 2009)

The first company to start making a set of 8 strings will be leading a niche market.

Someone needs to give Elixir a kick up the balls.


----------



## joshc482 (Sep 3, 2009)

i have noticed with my custom 8 string i just recieved the 8th string sounds a little dull. its a dr high beam stainless steel 75 gauge. i will have to check out a guitar string. but meshuggah use bass strings and have great results.


----------



## dpm (Sep 3, 2009)

Bass strings _can_ be used for 8 string, it just depends on the construction. If you take (for example) a D'Addario 80 in bass or guitar the only difference between them is the ball end - they're both double wound and I believe the gauges used for the core and windings are either identical or very, very similar. However the guitar series of D'Addarios becomes double wound at a heavier gauge than the bass strings - a 65 bass string is double wound but a 64 or 66 guitar string is single wound. 

LaBella sent me a mix of bass and guitar strings and their basses sound perfectly balanced with the guitars over the 8 strings.


----------

